# Forrest will only eat dry food



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

I think it's because it has took him so long to learn how to eat with his severe over shot jaw. He now quickly eats his dry food and gaining weight lovely but I am worried he will get bored of eating the same food over and over.

He could manage dog meat but he won't even attempt it, it would be easier for him to eat it as it is softer. I have tried putting some on my finger but he won't even lick other foods off my finger. He has no interest at all in exploring other tastes.

Do you have any tips on how I can somehow get him to try something other than his kibble?

I have never known a dog to not go mad over all types of food. I get that he struggles to bite and chew but dog meat would be so much easier for him if I could get him to try  I have tried all sorts of brands of meat and he sneers his nose up and won't even eat his kibble if it has touched any other kind of food.. I tried to dip one in a bit of meat but he sniffed it and looked at me like I am mad


----------



## dadsbrat (Feb 4, 2013)

i mix freshpet with the kibbles to coat the kibbles well, that way baby eats both.
try something like that with his kibbles.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx has never ate wet food so I am not much help there and luckily he has never been picky. Have you tried putting a little water on his kibble to make it softer for him?
I have done this for all of Jaxx's food to make sure he gets enough water but it might work for you to make the kibble softer.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If it is a good quality kibble and he is drinking well I wouldn't be too worried. Just be glad he is eating and gaining weight for now, you can add more variety later when he is a bit bigger.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd just let him eat his kibble. If its a good kibble, he's getting everything he needs from it.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I think what ever Forrest wants, that is the way it should be, we are so happy he is eating on his own, and so proud of him.  He is such a sweetheart.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

My dogs eat kibble and love it. They get soft treats (chicken, cheese, or natural balance) for training. I also add a small amount of nordic naturals fish oil to one feed per day. If Forrest loves his kibble and its a 4 or 5 star food, then thats what id feed him.


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

He won't touch it if if I put water on it. He likes it hard and crispy LOL

It's a very good food and I am sure he must have ate about two cups yesterday. He is sure making up for it now. I will weigh him again this afternoon.

I just kinda wondered if a dog would get completely bored of eating one meal but I will get him a few bags of different flavours just so he has some different tastes.

I am not usually such a worrier but I am relaxing more now and very proud of both of us, for the hard work we have both put in to get him to the energetic pup he has now became


----------

